# Maine SBA meeting April 12! Tom Seeley and David VanderDussen!



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a reminder that our State meeting is next Saturday. 
Officially registration is "closed" but I we ordered extra meals in anticipation of late sign-ups. If you would like to come, please call Carroll Cottrill At 364-0917. 

See you all there!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*MSBA meeting Today!*

The MSBA meeting will be held today 9-4 at the Calumet Club in Augusta. 
Preregistration is closed but of course no one will be turned away at the door. Tickets (including lunch) are $30


----------

